# in-line expert?



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Who is the expert here? I have kicked this notion around for some time, but I am thinking of the ML hunt. Two reasons. I am stinkin close to draw a tag for Elk and ML I have even better odds. That, and I am trying to be a DH... again this year! Got the bonus point last year. 

Anyway, I want to buy something here soon, but I hate buy's remorce with a passion! I don't want to go and buy something and a week after find out that for an extra 20 bucks I could have had this or that.

If I plan on an Elk, do I look at 50 cals? or is a 45 just as good. (read some place that they are flatter shooting?) 

I am way behind the curve when it comes to ML... so give me the skinny!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't claim to be an expert, but...
Ask StevO if he does not chime in shortly, but he just bought the Omega, but I have not heard anything since. I have the Omega, I saw that the Price Wal-Mart has them for $297, they go for $350ish from Cabelas. I bought mine on the recommendation from Gallenson's, they counterman said that he had tried them all even getting his big discounts he only uses the Omega. i don't recall hearing anything bad from anyone about the Omega. I will be in Price over the hunt from the 23rd -26th if you are around give me a call and you can try it out if you would like. Looking at them in the store is nice to know the feel in your hand, but shooting them is a little more useful I think.
.50 is generally better in that the items (powder, ammo, tools, etc.) is much more prevalent and is the standard for the most part.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No expert either but thought I would chime in. Dont get a 45 cal for Elk, unless you are in bow range you will have problems IMHO. I have a 50 cal Omega and LOVE it. Everyone has their own opinions and most are valid but if I were you, I would buy;
50 cal Omega at Walmart
One box of Powerbelt bullets in the 245 or 285 grn
A container of 777 pellets (50 grn) 
Some pre-saturated patches from Thomson Center
Some dry patches
And some targets. 

Go shoot it, run the patches between each shot and if you dont love it I will be very surprised. It has been super easy for me and I have killed the biggest deer of my life with it. PM me if you have any further questions. Its september so I dont get on here much but i'll check my PMs...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> It has been super easy for me and I have killed the biggest deer of my life with it. PM me if you have any further questions.


My only "further" question is where I find this biggest deer of my life this year?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, it was easy since a 15 inch 3 point was the one to beat before that. I will say that I could have killed at least that big of deer every year since I started the ML. Its a really fun hunt. My direct answer would be put in for the Henries for as long as you live and you will find him eventually. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I will be in _*Price*_ over the hunt from the 23rd -26th if you are around give me a call and you can try it out if you would like.


Price you say???? I just can't seem to seal the deal on him! Missed him twice!!!!! ^&%$*^%&%*&%*((^%^%$!!!!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys... 

So what distance can you guys say you can hit a target at? The reason I ask is it was some time about I overheard a few talkling about groups at 300 plus yards? Now i am not sure but I think they had them Scoped with more than a 1 power.

And Y would the 45 not be good for elk?

And after living in Roosevelt for so many years and everyone shot a WHITE SYSTEMS. What is the pro's and Con's of them???

Also what about the Wichester APEX I think its called?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I just bought the Omega, Havent even had the chance to shoot it yet. It seems like a very nice gun. Hopefully this weekend. Cabela's had them on sale for $299 a couple of weeks ago.

I used to have the Winchester Apex, i ended up selling it a few years back :x I wish I wouldnt have. It was a awesome gun. I heard that Winchester stopped making the blackpowder line, something to do with the company that they were getting their barrels from kept getting sued for barrels blowing up. Something to do with cheap spanish metals being used or something. I never had problems with mine. I do think the Omega is a better gun even though I havent shot it yet. Has a much better feel to it.

When I was looking at the different guns, I looked at all the CVA's , knights, traditions ect, and the thompsons just seemed to be a better gun. I was in the same dilema, spend 275 for one of the better Cva's, or spend the extra 25 bucks on the Thompson. Figured what the hey. Im not selling any more of my guns :? , so this gun will last me for a long time!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No way I would take a shot over 200 with our site regs. I can shoot good groups at 100 and feel comfortable at 150... Dude, 4 people telling you an omega is the way to go. I would listen.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Here's a 5th Omega guy!  

You can't go wrong with the Omega, it's the best bang for the buck. It feels good, looks good, and shoots good. I have killed one deer with it at 130 yards no problem. I shoot 3-4 inch groups at 100 yards but I know the gun will shoot better. This is only my 4th year with a Muzzle Loader and I love it. It's something different and fun to shoot. You see less than half the amount of people during the season too. 
Get R Done! :wink:


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

+6 for the Omega!

Stainless composite shooting 100gr Blackhorn 209 with 250gr Hornady SST ML in the low drag sabots. It is one critter killing combination!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TC Encore ProHunter .50 Muzzleloader ?????????????????????????

I'm starting to hear an eccccccckkkkkoooooooooo! SO what your all saying is OMEGA?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If i was rich I would have gone with the new thompson bone collector. That is a sweet azz gun. :lol:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20815&rid=

for a poor guy like me the Omega seemed like the best choce. Those Triumphs are awesome guns. Better yet go with the En-core!!!


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

TAK said:


> TC Encore ProHunter .50 Muzzleloader ?????????????????????????
> 
> I'm starting to hear an eccccccckkkkkoooooooooo! SO what your all saying is OMEGA?


+ 1 :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I own an Omega and love how easy it is to clean and how balance it feels when shooting. Accurate out to 200 yrds never tried 300.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If you've got the money I would buy Sir Buckwheat's muzzy for sale on the other forum. Why? You get the quality of the T/C rifle with all the fixin's you'd want. For that particular rifle you can also buy centerfire and rimfire barrels and have yourself a rifle that you can use under any conditions just by swapping out the barrel. I would have bought it myself for my hunt this year but just didn't have the cash.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If you want to shoot a traditional and still shoot sabots or concials. you can get the lyman great plains rifle. it has the ability to swap out barrels so you can shoot what ever you like. an added benefit with this is you are not stuck just shooting the sabots all the time. the patch and round ball is a cheap way to shoot your rifle during the year. added that you cast your own balls.

i am picking a the lyman great plains hunter which has a 1-32 twist barrel for concial and sabots. i can get a 1-66 twist barrel for round balls.

what i did was bought the lyman trades rifle replaced the stock barrel with a GM 1-70 twist for shooting round balls. and still have the orignal for what ever.

If you end up getting something like it is best to get a .54 cal for the round balls, but you can still get a .50 cal barrel for shooting sabots its like having two rifles.

if you like the hawken style rifle then the lyman is a pretty close copy. but it is called a plains rifle. look at a hawken like the " kit carson" then look at the " lyman ".
im sure someone will say just get a 1-48 twist have the best of both worlds. fact is allot of sabots will shoot better with the faster twist and round balls shoot better in the slower twist.

check out http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/vendorlinks.asp 
i find that they have a pretty good price for the rifle.

here is the kit carson hawken rifle
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(vz0ezx ... ehihlkynuh))/categories/gunKit.aspx?catId=13&subId=80&styleId=310&partNum=KIT-CARSON-HAWKEN-RIFLE-PARTS-LIST

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(vz0ezx ... ehihlkynuh))/categories/gunKit.aspx?catId=13&subId=80&styleId=310&partNum=KIT-CARSON-HAWKEN-RIFLE-PARTS-LIST


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> If you've got the money I would buy Sir Buckwheat's muzzy for sale on the other forum. Why? You get the quality of the T/C rifle with all the fixin's you'd want. For that particular rifle you can also buy centerfire and rimfire barrels and have yourself a rifle that you can use under any conditions just by swapping out the barrel. I would have bought it myself for my hunt this year but just didn't have the cash.


I thought about that.... I like the idea of other barrels to.....


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

TAK said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> And Y would the 45 not be good for elk?


A .45 will take an elk. The drawback is you get just that, a limit of .45 caliber.

With the .50 caliber you can use the 45 bullet in a sabot and still have the option to shoot up to a .50 full bore bullet.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

+8 or 9 on the omega...........I have 3 of them and for the price you wont find a better ML.........as far as range they will shoot 300 yards but without optics on them I cant group over 100 yards....I cant see any farther than that....I can put 3 shots in a paper plate at 200 but they are not grouped worth a ****....... Your eyes are the limiting factor in range with an inline.......


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Omega. Shoots well and doesn't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> +8 or 9 on the omega...........I have 3 of them and for the price you wont find a better ML.........as far as range they will shoot 300 yards but without optics on them I cant group over 100 yards....I cant see any farther than that....I can put 3 shots in a paper plate at 200 but they are not grouped worth a ****....... Your eyes are the limiting factor in range with an inline.......


Ditto, w/o magnification it is tough beyond 100 yards.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

+3000 on a KNIGHT! Get a Disc Extreme or a Long Range Hunter you won't be sorry.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

.50 cal Omega my brother, you could spend more and get maybe an Encore or Triumph but the Omega is an awesome gun, light weight, well made and so many options for accessories.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> +3000 on a KNIGHT! Get a Disc Extreme or a Long Range Hunter you won't be sorry.


I will admit that my Knight is the best shooter I own and I have a T/C, Traditions, and have owned two CVA's. I worry about Knight being out of business and the availability of parts if I ever need something, etc. T/C makes a heckuva gun and I wouldn't hesitate to get another one. 
Personal preference- I wouldn't buy another CVA but I do quite like the Traditions gun (it's not accurate with as many loads as the T/C or Knight, but once zeroed in with a load it's surprisingly reliable and user friendly).


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I am pretty sure I am going to get me the Omega. I shot one today that a freind has. He's went with putting a 1X power Eo-tech optic on his. Most everyone has talked as 200 yards is distance that you should be grouping well with a ML. I was impressed, off a bench I was punching 2 1/2 inch and minus group.

I also had the chance to shoot his old Hawkins? He said he made it when he was 14 or so. SO guessing it is like 40 some years old???? And now I know Y they call them Smoke Poles!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome to the ranks brother... you wont be sorry. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Welcome to the ranks brother... you wont be sorry. 8)


Not all the way there yet. Have to wait for Nov to roll around! It's me B-Day gift! I hope that is!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > +3000 on a KNIGHT! Get a Disc Extreme or a Long Range Hunter you won't be sorry.I will admit that my Knight is the best shooter I own and I have a T/C, Traditions, and have owned two CVA's. I worry about Knight being out of business and the availability of parts if I ever need something, etc. T/C makes a heckuva gun and I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


Hey Guys! For what it is worth, I emailed Knight Customer Service last week about getting a new front sight for my Knight Wolverine 209 rifle as I have about hammered the heck out of the original. I emailed at around 5:30 PM Mountain Time.

By 10:30 AM the next day, I had a response from Knight's Customer Service with a link to the correct sight on their website. They also explained that they were in stock and would ship immediately. For "being out of business" their customer service is still as awesome as when they were in business. I wouldn't let that worry you one bit.

FH

By the way, I really like the TC Omega too. Great bargain for a reliable accurate rifle.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I might get some grief here but the Omega is a great gun, but I would never trade my Encore for it. My cousin had the Omega and once he shot my encore he went out traded his in and bought the Encore. And I paid the same price as you would for the Omega. Tom, talk to Caleb at Quick Cash and Loan here in Roosevelt. He will beat everyones price, that is what he told me and he sure did when I ordered my Encore. Bought it for $300.00. I sent you a PM so you know where I will be hunting this year. Let me know if you want to come up and shoot the greatest ML. haha


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I might get some grief here but the Omega is a great gun, but I would never trade my Encore for it. My cousin had the Omega and once he shot my encore he went out traded his in and bought the Encore. And I paid the same price as you would for the Omega. Tom, talk to Caleb at Quick Cash and Loan here in Roosevelt. He will beat everyones price, that is what he told me and he sure did when I ordered my Encore. Bought it for $300.00. I sent you a PM so you know where I will be hunting this year. Let me know if you want to come up and shoot the greatest ML. haha


Interesting, I thought the Encores were quite a bit more money.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

They are more money, usually, but my guy Caleb got it for me for $300.00. Now granted I traded in my Traditions ML but he only gave me $60.00 for it.


----------

